# NEW: Post your own charts on Aussie Stock Forums!



## Joe Blow (23 June 2004)

As part of my effort to constantly add new features to Aussie Stock Forums, I have just installed a new image attachment option!

When you start a new topic on any board you will notice a new "attach" option below the message area. Simply locate the chart file on your own hard drive using the "browse" function and post away!

Please test this new feature by starting new threads and let me know if you find any bugs!

Enjoy!


----------

